# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  الفرق بين جنجربريد وآيس كريم ساندوتش

## mohamed73

أتت إلي الكثير من الأسئلة تسأل ما الفرق بين نسخ أندرويد وأسمائها وهذه الإجابة *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *سنشرح الفرق بين نسختين منها*  *جنجربريد*   أي خبز الزنجبيل وهي النسخ التي تحمل الأرقام التالية 2.3.3 2.3.4 نسخ خاصة 2.3.5 2.3.6 2.3.7 عادتا لرومات سيانوجين أو نكسس اس هذا النظام يحتل الرقم واحد حاليا لأكثر نظام اندرويد منتشر بين نسخ اندرويد   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *مميزات هذا النظام:* كل ما سيتم ذكره سيكون متواجد بكل تأكيد في الآيس كريم *-* جنرجبريد لا يعدم العربية إلا على الرومات العربية فقط *-* دعم NFC الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-* تحديث الواجهة *-* تغيير صيغ الملفات الداخلية للنظام Switched from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-* دعم حساسات الحركة الجديدة  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-* دعم صيغ صوت أكبر مثل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]/VP8 و الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-* تحديث مدير التحميلات  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-* دعم الإتصال الصوتي والفيديو في برنامج قوقل توك *-* إضافة تعزيزات في النظام وتغيير اماكل معينه في الإعدادات *-* تحسين اداء الشبكة في بعض الأجهزة *-* حل مشكلة البلوتوث لجهاز جالكسي اس الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-*زيادة قوة برنامج جيميل الرسمي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-* وضع ظل عند الانتقال لآخر القائمة الإعدادت مثلا أو الأسماء *-* زيادة قوة البطارية *-* إصلاح البحث الصوتي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-* دعم قوقل واليت الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *وجهة نظري عن جنجربريد:* يتميز هذا النظام بانه أثبت تواجد اندرويد وعزز قوتها كما أنه خفيف على موارد النظام لكن لا يصلح للأجهزة الكبيرة واللوحية * آيس كريم ساندوتش*   أي البوظة وهذهالنسخة تحمل الأرقام التالية 4.0.1 4.0.2 4.0.3 4.0.4 4.0.5 *مميزات هذا النظام:* *-* دعم اللغة العربية في كل نسخ اندرويد لكل الدول بدون استثناء قراءة وكتابة وليس واجهة *-* تغيير أماكن الأزرار لتكون لمس في أسفل الشاشة *-* تغيير مكان اختصارات الشاشة ويدجز *-* تسهيل إنشاء ملفات على الشاشة *-* إعطاء صلاحية أكبر للنشرات جديدة *-* خيار البريد الصوتي أصبح أكثر فعالية voicemail *-* تفعيل وضع الزووم في التقويم *-* توحيد وضع تصوير الشاشة في أغلب الأجهزة ليكون زر الصوت لأسفل مع زر التشغيل ماع *-* الدخلو للبرامج مباشرة من لوحة قفل الشاشة مباشرة *-* فتح قفل الشاشة باستخدام الوجه Face Unlock *-* متصفح جديد يدعم 16 تاب أو صفحه داخلية *-* يمكن استخدام متصفح كروم و برنامج Chrome bookmarks *-* المزيد من الخطوط لدعم لغات أكثر *-* تواجد برنامج لقياس استخدام الانترنت Data Usage *-* إمكانية إلغاء البرامج أو تعطيل البرامج من العمل *-* ميزة تسريع إلتقاط الكاميرا لتكون صفر تأخير  zero shutter lag *-* معدل الصور أصبح برنامج أساسي *-* تحديث برنامج الاستديو الخاص بالصور gallery *-* ميزة الإرسال الجديدة Android Beam *-* دعم صيغ جيددة خاصة بالصفحات  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-* واي فاي مباشر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-* تسجيل عالي الجودة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] video recording *-* إظهار الدولة للمتصل *-* تحسين وضع إنقلاب الشاشة *وجهة نظري عن الآيس كريم:* يعتبر الأكثر مميزات لكنه يحتاج جهاز قوي رباعي النواة ورام اثنان قيقا ليكون جبار في الاداء *الفرق بالصور*  قفل الشاشة  الضغط المطول على الشاشة بالواجهة  اختيار اختصارات الشاشة ويدجز  عمل مجلد على سطح المكتب  الإعدادات  المتصفح  *مصادر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ahmed2306

شكرا لك أخي على الشرح المنضم الجميل

----------


## امير محمد

*شكرا لك أخي على الشرح الجميل*

----------


## yassinox

merci

----------


## zamrani

merciiiiii

----------


## himann

مشكور سوباس

----------


## douib

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------

